# Best beginner car for lowriding?



## Jomtheviking (Jun 12, 2017)

Hey everybody I am new here and digging it already. Lots of good info. So I have a question about what is the best car for beginners in the low-riding scene. I have loved lowriders since I was a little kid but my city in the PNW has little to no lowriders. But they tell me to start out with a regal or Cutlass. Cheapest for parts and easy to fix. I wanna know your guy's opinions


----------



## OGMIDWEST (Jul 15, 2016)

Any Car You can afford to build and You like it......Your money Your Car


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

any 2-door car with a frame, if money is REAL tight a 4-door


----------



## Jomtheviking (Jun 12, 2017)

Ogmidwest I know! Lol ultimate goal would be a mid to late 70's Mopar ie volare Aspen or valiant. 
Silentdawg what is the difference in money terms? I don't fully understand


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

1958-1964 Impala 2 door


----------



## Jomtheviking (Jun 12, 2017)

Roblbc I would love a 64 but living in SW Washington you can't even buy a non running 64 era impala for less than 5 grand


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Jomtheviking said:


> Roblbc I would love a 64 but living in SW Washington you can't even buy a non running 64 era impala for less than 5 grand


Sell more drugs


----------



## 1jzvip (Jan 6, 2013)

look into a g body.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Go ahead and give up if you are not going to fix and drive a 64 impala!! Real lowriders roll 64s on Daytons with 16 switches and an 06 frame swap. Anything less will not be worth it!! You may carry on!!


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

81.7.TX. said:


> Go ahead and give up if you are not going to fix and drive a 64 impala!! Real lowriders roll 64s on daytons with 16 switches and an 06 frame swap.Anything less will not be worth it!! You may carry on!!  :nicoderm:


Gotta be a chopped in half with that special gm jig


----------



## Rez Dog 406 (Sep 26, 2004)

Jomtheviking said:


> Hey everybody I am new here and digging it already. Lots of good info. So I have a question about what is the best car for beginners into the lowriding scene. I have loved lowriders since I was a little kid but my city in the PNW has little to no lowriders. But they tell me to start out with a regal or Cutlass. Cheapest for parts and easy to fix. I wanna know your guys opinions


Before you start, are you going to install hydraulics on it?

If so, get a vehicle with a full frame and rear wheel drive, it will make life easier if you want to juice it.


----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)

get whatever you like bro. if u REALLY want an x frame impala. get a fuckin impala! motivation.


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

warning said:


> Gotta be a chopped in half with that special gm jig


No truer words have ever been spoken. Also, if you're going to be a rider you need to have a down homeboy like DJ Latin willing to testify in court against fools


----------



## Jomtheviking (Jun 12, 2017)

Rez Dog 406 said:


> Jomtheviking said:
> 
> 
> > Hey everybody I am new here and digging it already. Lots of good info. So I have a question about what is the best car for beginners into the lowriding scene. I have loved lowriders since I was a little kid but my city in the PNW has little to no lowriders. But they tell me to start out with a regal or Cutlass. Cheapest for parts and easy to fix. I wanna know your guys opinions
> ...


Yup I would definitely put hydraulics in it. I'm leaning towards Mopar. I have the abilityand tools n shit to do it. I just have never done it or talked to someone about doing it. The few guys I talked to locally bought thier lowriders built and didn't really know shit about the technical side. I just want some more knowledge before I have a car sitting in my garage for years on end hahaha


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

Just saying that a 2-door impala is more expensive than a 4-door, same goes for everything that is available in 2 or 4 door.


----------



## Rez Dog 406 (Sep 26, 2004)

Jomtheviking said:


> Yup I would definitely put hydraulics in it. I'm leaning towards Mopar. I have the abilityand tools n shit to do it. I just have never done it or talked to someone about doing it. The few guys I talked to locally bought thier lowriders built and didn't really know shit about the technical side. I just want some more knowledge before I have a car sitting in my garage for years on end hahaha


I'd have to agree with starting with a g body based on the amount of build threads here.

I haven't really seen many (maybe one) build threads featuring dodges here.

If you decide to go with mopar, you might have to blaze your own trail.


----------



## aron81 (Oct 5, 2015)

Dont go MOPAR... Your setting yourself up for headaches most if not all Dodge Chrysler Plymouth cars your thinking about have leaf spring rear suspension and torsion bar front suspension which equals junk when comes to juice! Most Any GM car from the 50's-80's is your best choice of vehicle! HAVE FUN


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

81 Grand Prix


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

junk body


----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Marty McFly said:


> No truer words have ever been spoken. Also, if you're going to be a rider you need to have a down homeboy like DJ Latin willing to testify in court against fools


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

All the Gs roll PT Cruisers


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

on1 said:


> :roflmao:


:h5:


----------



## Jomtheviking (Jun 12, 2017)

aron81 said:


> Dont go MOPAR... Your setting yourself up for headaches most if not all Dodge Chrysler Plymouth cars your thinking about have leaf spring rear suspension and torsion bar front suspension which equals junk when comes to juice! Most Any GM car from the 50's-80's is your best choice of vehicle! HAVE FUN


That is the consensus from other Mopar build threads on here. I think I'll not go with them. I love Mopar I mean I have a charger lol


----------



## leoparker990 (May 9, 2017)

If you really want to show the world what you have got then the Lincoln Continental car is the best choice for you especially models from the third generation (1960-1970). This is one of the best gigantic car. Low-riders like the Lincoln Continental due to its huge size and its interior is roomy and and comfortable.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

RobLBC said:


> All the Gs roll PT Cruisers


 cus it looks like a new bomba


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

Since you're into Mopar a Dodge polara will be sweet but your money your choice


----------

